# Postmates delivery average after 300



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

Add about $35 in cash tips to that total gets me to $9 per delivery not bad post yours for comparison.. will like to see what different markets ar







e like


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ive been on PM a lot more lately since they came in to my neighborhood. Its a pain in the ass sometimes but its nice getting pings from home and consistently make $9-$10/order

I tried instant pay for the first time yesterday and I have to say Im impressed showed up same day. Only $.50 too


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

downeybrook said:


> Add about $35 in cash tips to that total gets me to $9 per delivery not bad post yours for comparison.. will like to see what different markets ar
> View attachment 265090
> e like


How many days for those 300?


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Ive been on PM a lot more lately since they came in to my neighborhood. Its a pain in the ass sometimes but its nice getting pings from home and consistently make $9-$10/order
> 
> I tried instant pay for the first time yesterday and I have to say Im impressed showed up same day. Only $.50 too


Dang youre killing it almost $10 a delivery... I used to see it as a hassle now I see it is a nice time to relax and get away from McDonald's orders LOL... also on Postmates you can take 4 an hour sometimes... not going to happen on door Dash their routing is too Goofy



KD_LA said:


> How many days for those 300?


Started in July and I mostly do Uber eats but I've been slowly warming up to doing more Postmates


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You missed the $257 for Sunday. If you can average that everyday, you really don't need to do anything else.


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

I don't know how yall are making so much with PM... are you guys delivering in bikes or something? How much of that total was from referrals?

I do have to say, with postmates almost everyone tips.

with uber i can make 20 deliverys and not a single tip. It's disgusting.

Edit: I just did the math on my earnings and I should make 2,500 when I reach 300 deliveries so that's about right.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

By pain in the ass I mean there’s always something that comes up. Like just now I tried to call in an order but they didn’t have 2/3 items. And I can’t contact the customer until I get to the restaurant. Fortunately the customer sustituted 2 other items but there’s always something like this with PM. Breakfast items being ordered too late or being sent to closed businesses. The thing I do like most about PM is that you get rewarded the most for your performance. GH and DD orders are already tipped so it’s all luck with them and no one tips on UE. With PM if you leave a good impression on the customer you will most likely get a nice tip depending on the size of the order


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> By pain in the ass I mean there's always something that comes up. Like just now I tried to call in an order but they didn't have 2/3 items. And I can't contact the customer until I get to the restaurant. Fortunately the customer sustituted 2 other items but there's always something like this with PM. Breakfast items being ordered too late or being sent to closed businesses. The thing I do like most about PM is that you get rewarded the most for your performance. GH and DD orders are already tipped so it's all luck with them and no one tips on UE. With PM if you leave a good impression on the customer you will most likely get a nice tip depending on the size of the order


what are your post mate rates in baltimore?
louisville is $1.15 pick up
$1.15 drop off
$.84 a mile
$.09 wait time



LolIKnow said:


> I don't know how yall are making so much with PM... are you guys delivering in bikes or something? How much of that total was from referrals?
> 
> I do have to say, with postmates almost everyone tips.
> 
> ...


what are your post mate rates in miami?



uberboy1212 said:


> By pain in the ass I mean there's always something that comes up. Like just now I tried to call in an order but they didn't have 2/3 items. And I can't contact the customer until I get to the restaurant. Fortunately the customer sustituted 2 other items but there's always something like this with PM. Breakfast items being ordered too late or being sent to closed businesses. The thing I do like most about PM is that you get rewarded the most for your performance. GH and DD orders are already tipped so it's all luck with them and no one tips on UE. With PM if you leave a good impression on the customer you will most likely get a nice tip depending on the size of the order


also i have noticed on post mates that they don't always pay mileage by the shortest way there...they pay google maps recommended way regardless of miles


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

downeybrook said:


> what are your post mate rates in baltimore?
> louisville is $1.15 pick up
> $1.15 drop off
> $.84 a mile
> ...


1.00 pickup
1.00 dropoff
0.68 mile
0.09 wait time

I now understand why your making more...


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Same $1.15 pickup/dropoff but $1.37/mile and $.10/miute wait


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Same $1.15 pickup/dropoff but $1.37/mile and $.10/miute wait


damn not fair... i see why your $10 a delivery with that mileage


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

downeybrook said:


> damn not fair... i see why your $10 a delivery with that mileage


Mileage pay is def good here with PM. I had no idea there was that much of a difference.


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Have you guys maintained a 5.0 rating after all those deliveries?


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

LolIKnow said:


> 1.00 pickup
> 1.00 dropoff
> 0.68 mile
> 0.09 wait time
> ...


seems like south florida gets the shaft on pay...you would think miami rates would be higher since it's such a large market?



LolIKnow said:


> Have you guys maintained a 5.0 rating after all those deliveries?


I've been 4.9 the entire time..never seen it change..


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

downeybrook said:


> seems like south florida gets the shaft on pay...you would think miami rates would be higher since it's such a large market?


Exactly what I'm thinking


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

LolIKnow said:


> Have you guys maintained a 5.0 rating after all those deliveries?


I recently dropped to 4.8 which is my lowest


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm still 5.0 but only got 25 Deliveries and a total of $200 bones. <- not counting tips that usually get posted on the next day.


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Mileage pay is def good here with PM. I had no idea there was that much of a difference.


I'm still on the old pay model with eats $2.55 pick up $1.02 drop off & .68 mile...just called for a over 15 minute wait for $5..maybe they won't change it in my market..


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

For me it's $0.68/mi in LA area or $0.58/mi in OC.


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

LolIKnow said:


> I'm still 5.0 but only got 25 Deliveries and a total of $200 bones. <- not counting tips that usually get posted on the next day.


my door dash rating is 4.41...door dash customers are crazy



oicu812 said:


> For me it's $0.68/mi in LA area or $0.58/mi in OC.


thats post mates mileage payout?


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

I applied for Doordash but I don't think I even going to try it since you have to be on schedule and that just gives me a huge headache just thinking about it.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

downeybrook said:


> thats post mates mileage payout?


Yup.

That's why I'm doing mostly GH.


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm 5.0 with uber eats as well and 164 deliveries on my belt...


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

downeybrook said:


> my door dash rating is 4.41...door dash customers are crazy
> 
> thats post mates mileage payout?


Yea its impossible to maintain 5.0 with DD. Im at 4.73 and I worry that its going to go down after every order


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

LolIKnow said:


> I applied for Doordash but I don't think I even going to try it since you have to be on schedule and that just gives me a huge headache just thinking about it.


you dont have to use a schedule..you can dash whenever you want if there is availability


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

What rating does doordash shut your account down?


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Yea its impossible to maintain 5.0 with DD. Im at 4.73 and I worry that its going to go down after every order


i know it drives me crazy..you know you did everything right..food is correct & your on time..then you see the look on the customers face & you realize they're going to 0 star you for no reason...LOL..it's strange



LolIKnow said:


> What rating does doordash shut your account down?


every city is different...mine says you have to maintain a 4.30


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

LolIKnow said:


> What rating does doordash shut your account down?


Im not sure what will get you terminated but you need to maintain at least 4.5 to be eligible for catering orders


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

LolIKnow said:


> What rating does doordash shut your account down?


I'm guessing 4.0 or high 3s since the turnover rate is so high with food delivery. People quit all the time.

Better to have a low rated guy in a slow market than none at all.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

downeybrook said:


> Add about $35 in cash tips to that total gets me to $9 per delivery not bad post yours for comparison.


So you are making about 6 bucks an hour after expenses if you are lucky. I do Postmates for the tips. Tips run about 3 bucks per delivery, of course, some will stiff ya and some tip 25 or more. In 8 hours online I do 20 deliveries and travel about a hundred miles including dead miles. I average 50 bucks in tips a day. So after expenses, I earn about 65 bucks. I do this because the government takes a bit over 1/3 of my paycheck on a regular job. This gig I can claim expenses which usually makes my yearly profit 500 or less. So they take 42% of that. 15% SEP tax instead of the normal 7.5% on a regular paycheck gig.

Even so, I'm looking at other more profitable gigs. Remember Cash is King and Tips are Divine.

Tried DoorDash for a while, made 100 deliveries and decided they drove me way out of my preferred area. Pay in Vegas is 7 bucks min plus tips but I never received one tip.


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Do you guys know why my postmates tips come in effect the day after the delivery? 

I never receive tips the same day like ubereats. It's always the next morning with postmates? Why are they holding back tips? Makes me think if they are actually stealing something. Do they take a cut from tips?


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

LolIKnow said:


> Do you guys know why my postmates tips come in effect the day after the delivery?
> 
> I never receive tips the same day like ubereats. It's always the next morning with postmates? Why are they holding back tips? Makes me think if they are actually stealing something. Do they take a cut from tips?


PM probably does not take a cut. It's most likely due to their accounting system. I have had tips show up days later.


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Daniel Harbin said:


> PM probably does not take a cut. It's most likely due to their accounting system. I have had tips show up days later.


So do you actually get tips to show the same day, when you complete the delivery? Hasn't happened to me once. I can complete 10 deliveries today and if all 10 deliveries tipped it would show on my account at 6 am in the morning next day at the same time for all 10 tips.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

I don't remember tips the same day unless its cash. Its a numbers game with some strategy involved. PM will show you the pickup location and the delivery location. If its too far or I'm trying to get home and it's not in the right direction I may or may not take it. I also usually pass on fast food like Jack or Buger King and take Outback and PF Changs or others I know are high dollar restaurants. And some areas where I know are time wasters such as deep in gated communities. The gated ones are crapshoots as the people live in million dollar houses but some are cheap.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

I've got 200 PM deliveries, average just over $8 per delivery. Here in Phoenix, its .90 for pickup, .90 for dropoff, .10 a minute wait time and .50 a mile. Minimum payout for each delivery is 4.00 not including the tip. I see tips on about 60% of deliveries. I also won't do fast food or 7-11 deliveries. I only do PM when Uber and Lyft is slow or if I'm out around lunchtime. Just FYI...I've also been told by PM support that they don't want you calling the order in ahead of arrival......I've detailed what I was told elsewhere on these pages.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

LolIKnow said:


> Do you guys know why my postmates tips come in effect the day after the delivery?
> 
> I never receive tips the same day like ubereats. It's always the next morning with postmates? Why are they holding back tips? Makes me think if they are actually stealing something. Do they take a cut from tips?


Thats how it is with PM. I never start seeing tips until real early next morning (@2:00-3:00 am), never same day



Ajaywill said:


> I've got 200 PM deliveries, average just over $8 per delivery. Here in Phoenix, its .90 for pickup, .90 for dropoff, .10 a minute wait time and .50 a mile. Minimum payout for each delivery is 4.00 not including the tip. I see tips on about 60% of deliveries. I also won't do fast food or 7-11 deliveries. I only do PM when Uber and Lyft is slow or if I'm out around lunchtime. Just FYI...I've also been told by PM support that they don't want you calling the order in ahead of arrival......I've detailed what I was told elsewhere on these pages.


I always call in the order when I can and never had an issue. Im surprised PM support actually said that

Good thing about PM they let you know if the order has to be placed. DD doesnt let you know until you get to the restaurant


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Thats how it is with PM. I never start seeing tips until real early next morning (@2:00-3:00 am), never same day


Good to know.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Ive been on PM a lot more lately since they came in to my neighborhood.


Did your long streak of Uber quests stop then since you're doing more PM?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Did your long streak of Uber quests stop then since you're doing more PM?


Yea finally stopped after over 6 months. I dont get boost either so its not worth doing UE right now. Been staying busy with PM/DD/GH these days


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Right now, on this Saturday in Los Angeles, Postmates has a couple of $2 extra per delivery windows and having not done until now too much PM, curious if this is the norm - no request in first hour of that promotion. I guess everyone logs on when they have a promotion like this?


----------

